# Cass Creek Game calls



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

i have a Cass Creek Nomad electronic predator call and was wondering if anybody has had any luck using them, if so what pattern do you call with it? Thanks!!!!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've got one but have never actually killed anything with it. I can make them answer, and I can make them start in. however they always hang up about 200 yards out or circle down wind of me. The biggest problem I have found with the Cass Creek is the voulmn control, it is either too loud or too quiet, and nothing but the coyote howler seems to work well over a distance.

For now, when I want to kill something, I'm sticking with my Primos Double-Whammy, Primos Hot Dog, and Knight&Hale cotton tail in distress calls.


----------



## Hunt24/7 (Feb 17, 2006)

coyotekiller3006 said:


> i have a Cass Creek Nomad electronic predator call and was wondering if anybody has had any luck using them, if so what pattern do you call with it? Thanks!!!!


I have a cass creek preditor call and i have called three in this week so I think that they work pretty well if the coyotes are around. :sniper: :evil: I use the cottintail distress until it quites then i do it again impeditly then look for about two minutes and i do this for a half hour.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

hey 24/7 do you have the nomad with the remote, or the small hand held one?? because my nomad plays the distress for a couple minutes


----------



## speakthelanguage (Feb 16, 2006)

I have the predator call with remote, but have only had the chance to use it a couple of times with no luck. One thing about the call is if the batteries get slightly low on the remote you can't hardly use the remote at any distance. I have gone now to taking the batteries out when I am done with it. I am going out this weekend and going to give it another shot. Wish me luck! I'll let you know how things go!


----------



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

what kind of distance can you get with new batteries?


----------



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

:sniper: one morning i went coyote hunting with a mouth cotontail call and had to pups come in but they never seemed that intrested. L8ter that day i went to my hunting store and purchased a cass creek predator call .That evening i went to the exact same spot and had 3 older dogs come running. I have tested many calls and have found this one to be the best. I would however take a mouth call to help mix it up.

happy hunting :sniper:


----------



## dullarrow (Feb 24, 2006)

Coyotekiller - I bought a Cass Creek call also - the one with the remote. I ended taking it back to the store and got a new replacement. Both had problems with the transmitter/remote (it went dead). I did call in one coyote with it using it without the remote.


----------



## shack270 (Mar 7, 2006)

I am new to this bought I have the one with the remote. Been out 4 times with it. Called in 2 adults like this- Pups for 15 - 20 seconds then cottontail distress for 5 - 10 sconds. I set down the remote and they were already running in.


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

I have the caller with remote. Haven't used it much yet. The only problem i've been having is when i use the remote. There is no way to stop the call. Say if you got one comin' in and he is a little nervous. If you need to shorten the call you have to shut down the caller (the cottontail in distress plays for a good bit). To much use on the On/Off button i think.


----------



## shack270 (Mar 7, 2006)

If your call is like mine, it should have channels A, B, and C for setting out more than one call. If you are calling on channel A, you should be able to push the A button in the middle of calling to shut it off. That is how a let the cottontail go for only 5 seconds.


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll try that before the next time i go out! I'm still a Yote Virgin, i'll learn. Thanx shack270.


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

My first call was a Cass Creek, and I love it. I have never had a problem with it. Mine is just the hand held one, but it has a speaker outlet. All I need now is to find a speaker at garage sale.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have had two of the Hand Held non Remote Cass Creek Predator Callers. They are not all created equal though. On both of them I took my dremel tool to the speaker grill to open it up (I cut slots in the speaker grill) so the sound wasn't so muffled. The first one I had (which I left on the roof of my vehicle and drove off loosing it) sounded great. The one I currently have does not produce sounds as crisp and clear and when adjusting the volume it seems to crackle at times.

I have hooked up the Cass Creek Caller to the Amp / Speaker setups I have been building and that should provide all the calling volume a person should need. I am thinking that this Winter I may just buy a Cass Creek Nomad Remote Predator Caller, add a Speaker Jack to the Caller and hook it up to a Amp / Speaker in a Coffee Mug for a little more flexability.

I do have one question about the Cass Creek Nomad Remote Predator Caller. How much does the remote change the volume ?

Thanks

Larry


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

squalsqualbang said:


> I have tested many calls and have found this one to be the best. I would however take a mouth call to help mix it up.
> 
> happy hunting :sniper:


It seems there are some fairly inexperienced folks posting in this thread making some pretty big claims... those who have dealt with coyotes and/or electronic calling systems can probably see that. I just wanted to clarify- this $20 electronic call is in no way comparable to the other units on the market for $200 and $2,000. The sound quality, volume and remote range on these things is that of a childs toy... literally. Anything will kill a coyote at the right time and place, but if you are looking for something beneficial everyday on the coyote stand you might want to look a little further than the Cass Creek. A good set (3-4 calls) of Sceery or Lohmans will give you a more productive aid a comparable investment. A sub-par product (Be it handcall or ecall) will costs you many more coyotes than it will get you... believe nothing you read and only half of what you see.


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Jrbhunter,

I don't know that this is the case, but it seems to me that you really take the phrase "The more the merrier" to heart. Just because the price tag is higher doesn't necessarily mean the equipment is that much better, does it? Okay, you may be able to download hundreds of sounds into the unit, but do you really need all of them? I may not be able to afford one of these revolutionary electronic calls, but I also don't feel I need one. My Cass Creek performs great for me. One of my friends has one, and yes we are very new to the sport so we don't know a whole lot about setups and such, but he hasn't produced any more than I have. It very well may be that those $2000 units are "that much better," but I'm just not convinced. I'd like for you(Jrbhunter) to tell me some of those features that make those callers so great. And I'm not just trying to be a smart-alleck, I'd really like to know!


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Each feature the Cass Creek has to offer is sub-par to the other products on the market. Not just a little bit... but a lot! There is no comparison in volume, remote range, sound quality, sound selection, durability, battery life and every other variable you want to throw at it. I needn't explain each item- there is simply no fair comparison that can be made anywhere!

As for "More is better" I only apply that theory when it kills coyotes... I don't care if you have 10 sounds or 10000 sounds... I want to do what kills more coyotes. I feel very confident in the products I use, if that ever changes I begin shopping around for those that are better. I hunt for a living- lousy equipment is not an option for me.

That is not to say that everyone should have the exact products I do... not at all... many cannot afford to spend that much money on a hobby. The fact is, you get out of coyote hunting what you put into it. The time, energy, research and money you invest in the coyotes will pay with success. Simple as that. Be lazy and cheap and you won't kill many coyotes... work hard and invest wisely and you can stack them up.

My point with the post above was to show the other readers that the kid appearing to be so experienced and well versed in the ways of electronic calling systems is actually clueless. I have never seen another calling unit I would put below the Cass Creek- so what exactly is the "Many Calls" he feels are not worthy of the Cass Creek? There is no other caller to my knowledge that cheap an ineffective. It truely is in a class of it's own.

I have hunted behind most of the electronic calls on the market. I have killed coyotes behind several of them... I've killed hundreds of coyotes off the variuos forms of calling and my experience tells me that the Cass Creek calls are for young guys that can't afford better or the "occasional" coyote hunter that doesn't hunt enough to justify the investment in better equipment. Truth be known, I wish they'd had a $20 electronic calling system on the market when I was 12 years old. I would've educated every coyote within 20 miles of our farm. For the rest of the sportsmen out there trying to decide what unit is best for them- they need to think long and hard before taking the cheap route and educating their local coyotes with sub-standard products.

PS: I've called 7 coyotes in 7 stand this week... have high hopes for this evenings hunt. Need to go get my camo out of the washer! Heading 170 miles north tomorrow to talk with some problem coyotes in a city suburb.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

okieyodler... lets start here. remote range is A LOT better with the larger calls. yeah, the cass creek will give you about 25 yards in clear conditions with NEW batteries. (yea, i have both the hand held with the extended speaker, and the remote control) going to the larger calls you will get 100-150 yards remote range. that is a BIG help later in the season when everyone is calling. also, the clarity of sound will vary because of the bigger speakers, as well as a more quality speaker. the selection of sounds is an advantage, although i agree a lot of them are probably not used. but it never hurts to try a sound no one else is using. i have seen yotes come to a distressed elephant tape... show me an elephant in KANSAS! but it did work!

no, i have not invested in the better electronic calls. i have a friend who has one, and he still uses mouth calls a lot of the time for the convenience, the same as i do. easier to control than some electronic box. BUT the electronic calls DO have their place, and sometimes just the sound quality will make a difference in a set-up.

hope this makes since. it took me a long time to try the electronic calls, but i do see they are useful, and you do get what you pay for.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

cya_coyote said:


> okieyodler... lets start here. remote range is A LOT better with the larger calls. yeah, the cass creek will give you about 25 yards in clear conditions with NEW batteries. (yea, i have both the hand held with the extended speaker, and the remote control) going to the larger calls you will get 100-150 yards remote range. that is a BIG help later in the season when everyone is calling. :sniper:


Good point CYA, and to again clarify why I believe and dependon my equipment- I have a remote range of two miles. You're exactly right- you get what you pay for!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You're getting some sound advise on electronic callers. I've never seen a $2000 unit but some of the better Foxpro models run in the neighborhood of $400-$500. Still that is a lot of money but you can get the Johnny Stewart Prey Master at WalMart for around $150 and it is a good solid unit. Even cheaper is to make your own using an old mp3 player and about $30 worth of parts that can be bought at Radio Shack and I guarantee you it will have the sound quality of a expensive player. The thread on how to make these units is on this forum. I've made two so far and they work great. The Cass Creek is more of a toy as far as I can see. I once got my hands on one and nothing I could do would make it sound authentic. Adding a amp, using a speaker....... nothing worked. I remember when the Cass Creek units first appeared on the market. They weren't advertised as varmint callers but as devices to help you learn the sounds of varmint calls. I guess someone changed their marketing strategy. Just my :2cents:


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Jrbhunter, cya_coyote, and Gohon,

I think I now understand a little bit better as to why the more expensive callers really pay-off. My friend has the Johnny Stewart Preymaster, and I really like the way you can change out the chips to change sounds. It really looks like it might be beneficial if I had all those sound choices. I might look into getting one myself too. I'd also like to know a little bit more about making one of these homemade callers everybody seems to be raving about, where you use an Mp3 player and all. What would be the total price range for making one of those? How long does it take to build one? Does it cost to get those sounds off the Internet. And, for anyone who has a Cass Creek caller, what are some adjustments I could make to improve my own Cass Creek caller? Thanks.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I'd also like to know a little bit more about making one of these homemade callers everybody seems to be raving about, where you use an Mp3 player and all. What would be the total price range for making one of those?


These two threads should give you all the information you need.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... sc&start=0

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=#211970


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Gohon...!


----------



## predator14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*
i have 3 cass creek calls and love them all they haven't failled be yet i 2 for predator and one for crow and they come in fast every time i turn em on :sniper: *


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

We were all new at this game once. Some of us older callers had to learn it the hard way. No books, magazines, DVDs, videos or internet. You new guys have it made IF>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>You take the advice of some of the more experienced predator hunters in this forum. :wink:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I agree with Danny B.

There is much to be learned from the veteran callers on this site. Its just to bad you have to take a verbal A$$-whipping and be spoken down to to obtain the information. It just feel it would not be a bad thing for people to read over their posts as if it were addressing themselves and see if it comes off as abrasive, because if it does, re-word it so you get your point accross without being demeaning.

Bye way, if you want a few more yards out of your remote, get the call up. Hang if from a branch, put it on a haybale, gopher mound or in snow, make a little mound for it to sit on. Oh and dont feel bad. I have one of those 500.00 dollar foxpros and have had the remote not work so good for me either. All it takes is a little roll or knob out front of you and thats it, It dont work. I also own a Johnny Stewart tape caller(model 512?) and it has a cable out to the speaker which eventually started to crackle and short out and make all sorts of not-coyote non-prey sounds and I probably lost a few coyotes to those noises also.

My point? cheap junk works sometimes and then breaks. Expensive stuff works longer and better and then breaks and nothing works all the time every time! Use what ya got until you can afford better.

I will also gladly say that I am no expert and I dont have the luxury of doing this for a living( I wish I did and hats off to those of you who do) but its not amature hour at my house either. I dont put this out there to pick a fight with anyone and I am trying to respect every one on this forum but I have just read one to many posts from the same person that while exceptionally informative and knowledgeable most of the time, also tends to be so deriding and abrasive its just a slap in the face.

I will also bet I am not the only one on this forum that has had this same thought. Am I?

If so, I stand corrected and I apologize.

Jaybic


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Jaybic, what you are saying is very true. I don't think the honest advice given here is ment to be in bad taste. Who really reads every post? I sure don't, and I'm probably gulity of what you are talking about. 
I try to help people though it may not look like it sometimes, I really do try to help. 
I have more experience then most in this forum ( 43 years worth ) when it comes to predator hunting. I'm welling to help others in anyway I can, 
I just hope I don't make new guys feel like what you're talking about. If I do, I'll stop posting, it's that simple.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Danny B,

You are not at all the poster I am referring to and I have not found your advise to be delivered with any sort of condecending tone and that is true of almost every one on this forum. I apologize if you thought i was referring to yours posts and I did not mean to rant.

I just believe that when someone says "in my experience" its just that. That rookie-type person may only have one experience but they are still entitled to use the phrase "in my experience" and not be called clueless for using it. That may be the one time they tried something and it worked even though it broke every well know rule of coyote calling. Maybe the coyote did come in from straight downwind...maybe they did see the truck and still came(I would say its highly unlikely on b)....maybe he did use a cheap Cass Creek caller and it make a noise that made a coyote come in and now this up and comer has one small tool in his coyote playbook that has he has faith in. He has progressed and gained a positive experience only to be called "clueless" by someone else. I just find it in poor taste when we are here to trade experience and knowledge, not insults. I would venture to say those things are unlikely but if the veteran coyote hunter knows anything at all, they surely know that just when you know everything you will still get schooled every now and again.

P.S. I also find it offensive to question the integrity of a poster who happened to have 3 come in using a cheap hand held call and then turn around and say I called 7 coyotes in 7 stands. Maybe your both telling the truth, or then again, maybe your both lying. Or maybe just one of you is. Either way we will never know until the video comes out will we.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Jaybic, hard to tell who's lying huh? lol. We need pictures, lots of pictures with lots of animals lol. 
I have pictures, but I don't know how to post them, I have to ask my wife to do it for me and that depends on her mood, normally not a good one lol. Awww, maybe some day I'll post some old pics. :lol:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well hell................. now I feel bad for saying "The Cass Creek is more of a toy as far as I can see". Okay, it's off to bed with no supper.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Gohon,

Go have supper, man. You are not who I was referring to either and sorry about that. I have been reading your posts on here for a long time and I have always thought you handed out good advise in a civil tone to the up and comer types. :beer:

jaybic


----------

